# Americans moving back to US after 5 yrs in ME; health insurance advice?



## Slpeachey20 (Mar 28, 2021)

We've Americans who have lived in the Middle East for the past 5 yrs and have had medical insurance and healthcare provided by my husband's company. We're moving back to the US in a few months, and I'm looking for advice on getting US health insurance for our family of 4. Because of husband's income level while living abroad, we won't qualify for reduced prices via Obamacare. But this next year our income will be cut drastically as we go back to regular US income levels. I've looked at Anthem Blue Cross insurance in our area, and the cheapest plan is 1200 per month. We simply can't afford that once we move back. Any advice on short term plans, catastrophic plans, health share groups, etc? What has worked for you upon returning to the US?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Slpeachey20 said:


> We've Americans who have lived in the Middle East for the past 5 yrs and have had medical insurance and healthcare provided by my husband's company. We're moving back to the US in a few months, and I'm looking for advice on getting US health insurance for our family of 4. Because of husband's income level while living abroad, we won't qualify for reduced prices via Obamacare. But this next year our income will be cut drastically as we go back to regular US income levels. I've looked at Anthem Blue Cross insurance in our area, and the cheapest plan is 1200 per month. We simply can't afford that once we move back. Any advice on short term plans, catastrophic plans, health share groups, etc? What has worked for you upon returning to the US?


Your employer in the US won't be providing health insurance via a company group plan?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Taken from healthcare.gov

*Estimating your expected household income for 2021*


You can probably start with your household’s adjusted gross income and update it for expected changes. (*Savings are based on your income estimate for the year you want coverage, not last year’s*.)


----------

